# Websites to buy supplies



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought I had the link saved, but what sites does everyone recommend to buy jars and lids that might be cheaper than Walmart or the other box stores?

Thanks!


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Craigslist and some patience?


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I totally agree with that for jars, and even the canner itself, but the lids are a bit harder for that one I assume. 
I do in fact check weekly or so to see if anyone has an All American Canner they want to part with.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've bought jars through Kmart. From what I've seen, they generally have the best price, with free shipping on a $59 order, and I can usually find a code to get an extra % off. Their packaging bites though, but I've never had broken jars.

Lids I get by the sleeve at the local Amish place, so I'm no help there.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah lids are the stickler. 
I started paying better attention and I get jars at thrift stores for cheaper than new, so those work well. But lids are hit and miss for that, since I want them new.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

Around here the farm stores sometimes have bucket sales where its 20% off anything you can fit in one of their buckets. I went last night and got some lids in my bucket for 20% off. My son works at Walmart and just before Christmas they have an employee discount day so I ask for canning stuff for Christmas from him.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep, I am going to keep that in mind next time, especially so as to get more Tattler lids, since they are quite a bit more costly.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Every once in awhile Tattler runs a sale, you might get on their email list if they have one, or check in on their site about once a week.

If you also want some traditional flat lids, I agree with Terri in WV, buying them by the sleeve from the Amish store is the best price I've found.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> Every once in awhile Tattler runs a sale, you might get on their email list if they have one, or check in on their site about once a week.
> 
> If you also want some traditional flat lids, I agree with Terri in WV, buying them by the sleeve from the Amish store is the best price I've found.


No Amish store here that I know of. 
There is an LDS Pantry thingy... would that do it?
And I think I might be on Tattler's list, I just need to check again now, I suppose.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

These two places seem to have decent prices, not quite as good as what I get local though:

http://www.goodmans.net/d/603/ball-canning-lids-caps-bands.htm

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Bulk-Canning-Lids-Regular-Mouth-P167.aspx


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you have a Bi-Mart? They have good sales at times....James


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> These two places seem to have decent prices, not quite as good as what I get local though:
> 
> http://www.goodmans.net/d/603/ball-canning-lids-caps-bands.htm
> 
> http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Bulk-Canning-Lids-Regular-Mouth-P167.aspx


I think Fillmore container is who I was thinking of, thanks!



jwal10 said:


> Do you have a Bi-Mart? They have good sales at times....James


Nope, no Bi-mart.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

My local Ace hardware has buy one get one half off quite frequently during the season. I once caught a bogo free there! This year I'm going in with two other people and ordering a pallet at about 60% retail price. These local guys have way more control over pricing.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

gracielagata said:


> No Amish store here that I know of.
> There is an LDS Pantry thingy... would that do it?
> And I think I might be on Tattler's list, I just need to check again now, I suppose.



I don't think you can use the LDS storehouse or pantry w/o being a member or knowing a member. If you are a member all kinds of low cost things are accessible for you. They might frown on joining just for the perks though.:cute:


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*CraftyLady*, I had heard just the opposite - that LDS members thought it was so important to prepare for emergencies, they would welcome non-members. We don't have one nearby, so I can't vouch for the information, but have heard it from more than one source. It might be worth a phone call. I believe we have some LDS members on HT, maybe they can offer their expertise.

People from the LDS district in Indianapolis even contacted the Lions Club in our little town and offered to donate $1,000 worth of food to our local pantry. We had no LDS members in our group, so this was an amazingly generous thing to do.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, the LDS are very much good with non-members getting supplies from them. Obviously you pay for them, as you should.  They have order forms and everything on their webpages. 
I know they are big on the dehydrated 10# cans. I didn't see anything on water bath or pressure canning into glass jars on their site, which leads me to believe that getting lids from them wouldn't be a possibility either (plus, those were not listed in supplies which could be obtained from them).


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

The LDS stores don't carry canning supplies but you can get mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. They don't carry as much bulk as they used to but you can still buy wheat, beans, dried carrots and I think dried onions in 25 pound bags. That's if you live close enough to a home storage center and not all of them carry bulk items anymore, just pre-packaged in #10 cans. Those are not as cheap, actually none of the items are as cheap as they used to be. A couple years ago they had to make some big changes, I think it was government interference but I could be wrong. 

They still have an online store and I used to buy from them. Now I buy Augason Farms from Walmart in the long term storage buckets. It's cheaper but gradually going back up.

Here's the online LDS store.
http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/sto...839595_10557_3074457345616706370_-1_N_image_0

I had looked at Fillmore and Goodman's but the shipping gave me a nosebleed and they weren't that much cheaper than what I can buy locally if I watch for bargains.

Some Bed, Bath and Beyond stores carry Ball jars. If you have one close and get the 50% off fliers from them in the mail, use those to get a case of jars at half price. 

Vickivail, was the discount something you worked out with the store manager because you were buying a pallet? How many cases does that come out to? I check their website occasionally to see if they have a sale going.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Calico Katie said:


> The LDS stores don't carry canning supplies but you can get mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. They don't carry as much bulk as they used to but you can still buy wheat, beans, dried carrots and I think dried onions in 25 pound bags. That's if you live close enough to a home storage center and not all of them carry bulk items anymore, just pre-packaged in #10 cans. Those are not as cheap, actually none of the items are as cheap as they used to be. A couple years ago they had to make some big changes, I think it was government interference but I could be wrong.
> 
> They still have an online store and I used to buy from them. Now I buy Augason Farms from Walmart in the long term storage buckets. It's cheaper but gradually going back up.
> 
> ...



Oh, I lik t he BBB idea. Yes, the websites, once I found them again from here, the shipping was lovely. lol


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

glensbulkfoods.com


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

The store I go to is an independently owned store. I'm not sure what our final price is going to be, wrangling commitments out of people for a canning session is like herding cats! I will surely post on here as soon as I work out the deals, in hoping to have our order in by the end of February.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

i have looked all over and I can't beat the price for walmart brand lids. I get a dozen for just about $1.68. that's 14 cents a lid. I have looked at the amish markets (which central pa is filled with), I have looked at getting a several year bulk quantity supply from online etc, and the walmart price can't be beat for me.

my amish market does have the best price for jelly jars..not sure why that size specifically, but no where else can beat them for that size jar.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Werforpsu said:


> i have looked all over and I can't beat the price for walmart brand lids. I get a dozen for just about $1.68. that's 14 cents a lid. I have looked at the amish markets (which central pa is filled with), I have looked at getting a several year bulk quantity supply from online etc, and the walmart price can't be beat for me.
> 
> my amish market does have the best price for jelly jars..not sure why that size specifically, but no where else can beat them for that size jar.


Yes, thy are definitely well prices, aren't they? 
I think they are China made, right? I have been trying to stick to American made where we can afford it, so have been buying just the Kerr/Ball brand. 
Especially after my mom brought me over a bunch of WM brand jars after I specifically told her not to for that reason, then also discovered that those jars are ever so slightly enough wider so as to cause me to not be able to have my PC at its largest capacity. I have to go short 1 jar per layer.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Almost all of my canning from last summer was walmart lids. if I was out and needed to do a quick run to the store, I would end up with ball cause it was what they had.

I was a little uneasy about walmart jars, but when I had a huge amount of product and sent my hubby to the store after work to buy more jars, it's what he came home with. I have not had a jar fail yet. they were used for tomato sauce and pear sauce mostly.

I kept track of how many jars I canned last year and plan to do a better job of buying ahead of time this year. I will need about 30 dozen lids this year if I can like last year.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.wellscan.ca/


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

FYI everyone, now might be a good time to try and find lids (before canning season really gets underway). I found Kerr lids at the local amish market $1.79 for a dozen. that is only 1 cent more per lid then the walmart brand ones and they are made in USA..plus you can't always find the walmart lids. I bought 12 dozen which is not nearly enough for the season but is enough to get me started.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've got lots of lids for now, but the lids are never on sale here and run over $3 a dozen. If y'all find any good online sales don't be shy about letting people know.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I've scoured the internet looking for bargains on lids and, as far as I can see, the bulk prices are about the same everywhere so it's the shipping that you have to look at. Lehman's charges $69.99 for a sleeve of regular or wide mouth lids. If I order one of each, the shipping to me in Texas is $17.99. Kitchen Kraft charges $71.95 for a sleeve of regular lids and $72.95 for a sleeve of wide mouth. For the next few days they're having a special on their shipping costs. It's $3.99 for an order of $60 or more.

http://www.kitchenkrafts.com/product/bulk-widemouth-gold-canning-flat-lids/canning-lids-rings-caps


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I just saw them for $1.69 a dozen. Here is the website. Shipping on 20 dozen was $8 on 60 dozen was $18 shipping. 

http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/ball-regular-mouth-lids-12-pk-/0000000209867


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I had to share... I just got a dozen Ball quart jars for 8.89 and 2 dozen Ball pint jars for 7.99 each! Amish stores are awesome!! :nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

The walmart brand canning lids weren't bpa free, the last I looked a couple of months ago.


----------



## CityDude13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Menards got all Ball products on sale. Got a few dozen quart jars for 7.99


----------

